# Cleveland Mob Goes to Hollywood



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The oldtimers out there lived through this stuff in the 70's. Everybody was getting bombed. The real wiseguys made the papers when they got "blowed up". The new film "Kill the Irishman" chronicles the life of Danny Greene. I had no Idea the Cleveland mob was so influential. They took over the Desert inn from Bugsy Siegal in Vegas in the 40's. They were represented on the Mob commission by the Genovese family. My own grandmother supported her family,working as a cook for Morris "Mushy" Wexler at The Theatrical Grill
at 711 Short Vincent Ave.,in the late 30's & 40's. It's a small world. Does anyone remember what it was like then?-- Tim...........................................................................................................................


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah; I was on the Danny Green Trial jury.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

powrguy said:


> yeah; i was on the danny green trial jury.


no way!!!!!...............................


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i worked in a bar that was being forced to pay $250.00 a week to the irish mob. and their enforcers would come in and beat up a few patrons if you had and negative feelings about paying the vigorish. i knew a few of the enforcers and they are still in jail. some for murder of course.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My first boss (owner of a restaurant) ended up in a trunk of a caddy with a bullet in his head. Italian Mob. A sniper took out a mob golfer on Orchard Hills golf course in Chesterland. Their used to be a memorial sign on the hole. Gave an all new meaning to "Hole in One"....

Anybody see the movie? I want to go and since its only in 3 theaters I don't think it will be around long. Even my 80+ mother wants to go..

Pierino (&#8220;Pete&#8221 DiGravio, loanshark and gangster, was shot to death while playing golf at the Orchard Hills golf course on June 21, 1968. Known as the Mayor of Little Italy, DiGravio had recently made the mistake of bad-mouthing his Mob rivals to a Cleveland Press reporter. His murder has never been solved. At the time of his death DiGravio lived at 2589 Norfolk Rd Cleveland Heights

or
Pete DiGravio
Bogeys the 16th hole

Peak of notoriety: 1968
Pierino &#8220;Pete&#8221; DiGravio, the stylishly successful loan shark known as the &#8220;Mayor of Little Italy,&#8221; made the mistake of bad-mouthing his Mob rivals to a Cleveland Press reporter, stating: &#8220;We need the Mafia like we need cancer.&#8221; A few days later, while setting up his golf shot at the 16th hole of the Orchard Hills Country Club in Chesterland, a rifleman hiding in the bushes shot DiGravio. His murder has never been solved, nor has the mysterious death of his son William five years later in a Florida boat blast.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow said:


> no way!!!!!...............................
> View attachment 42473


Was escorted to Jury Duty by Secret Service on March 4, came back home on May 26. Spent all that time in the old Hollenden House Hotel downtown, Cleveland.....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

powrguy said:


> Was escorted to Jury Duty by Secret Service on March 4, came back home on May 26. Spent all that time in the old Hollenden House Hotel downtown, Cleveland.....


Hope the mob doesn't read this and look you up. I bet you looked over you back for a couple of years after the trial.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

A teamster mob bosses son was in our school and a friend dated a daughter of a mosbster that had been convicted of murder and was later re-sentanced for money laundering I believe. And we lived in a good neighborhood.....


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

and it still going on but a russin mob,now,my buddy ia a captin of the ohio state drug inforcer and he told me that cleveland is a main hub,for drugs going to mich,and new york,throu the rissian mob, and they are big so he says,be the movie looks like its going tobe good,


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Here's a taste..............



 ........................................................


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

The President of the company I worked for back in the late 80's told me the road repair work in NE Ohio was all controlled by the mob. He was from Chicago and pointed out how bad the roads are here. He said they didn't do it right so it could be done again and again and again. He pointed out the roads in Buffalo NY are better than here.

On another note, my Grandfather was a captain and detective in the Akron police department from roughly 1920 until the late 50's I think. He was involved in the escorting of Dillinger to the Indiana state line and the arrest of some of Pretty Boy Floyd's henchmen in Kenmore which is a suburb of Akron.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

powrguy said:


> Yeah; I was on the Danny Green Trial jury.


What trial? He was blown up in a parking lot in Lyndhurst


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Here's a very interesting web site. It tells the entire history of the Cleveland bosses and even the "alleged" current mob leaders.(Lots of pics) I don't want to glorify these guys, but it's fascinating that they are walking around among us, we know who they are but they stay out of trouble, at least publicly. I guess, these days, they negotiate there differences instead of bomb each other.--Tim http://clevelandmob.com/..............................................................................................................................


----------

